# Im back after a few years



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well after 3 years with my car in pieces in a bodymans shop Im finally ready to start the project again. I felt for months then years that I was held hostage. Thousands spent in parts packed all over my garage and nothing to bolt them to. My 1968 Tempest was totally disassembed and nothing but promisses offered. For the last 3 Christmases I was told paint was coming. So recently I sat my bodyman down and told him my dream was to build this with my son. Now 4 years (this April)later my son turns 19 and will leave for college. My bodyman looked and said has it really been that long? I about cried. But now just a few months later its painted and is so beautiful. I will send pics once its wet sanded and buffed. After my reintroduction to the forum I have a question or two. While I once bought and spent weekly on the car I got to a point and refused to spend any further money on a dream that had turned to hell. Recently I bought a Wilwood 12" rotors, 6 pistion caliper kit. Good or bad a few years ago I bought all new oem front end so it will handle like a 68 tempest with discs. I do want a larger 18" rim and I was hoping to buy 2" drop spendels for the larger tires fitment and stance. Can someone direct me to anyone who as an all stock car with 2" drop spendles only? I want to make sure its a sensible solution. Once home I will do my own mods a bit at a time. It am getting new shocks and perhapse I could do the coilovers instead but i wasnt to sure if they were strickly for handeling and nothing to do with ride height. Thanks everyone any help is appreciated


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back! The nice thing about coilovers is that they provide you with a relatively easy _adjustable_ ride height. They're good for handling also. Disclaimer - I don't have them on my car - yet - so I don't have first hand experience. They're in my future plans though.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey! Glad to see you back, and that you haven't given up on your project.

Sorry you can't work on it full time with your son, but heck, he'll be back for breaks from school and he can help you then. Let him have a little fun and pride with your car and when it's done, take a road trip with him. :thumbsup:

Post up some pics of that Tempest! :lurk:


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Guys, It feels real good to be back and excited about my car. I was only able to snap off a few shots theat remotely looked good or showed the color. Here's a few pics just after paint


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the persistence!! Welcome back!! Great project to work on with your son, I'm sure he'll make time to work on it with you!

I look forward to seeing more pics as you reassemble her! 

I'm an OE stock kinda guy so I can't answer your question but I do appreciate a resto mod.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

par4n1 said:


> Thanks Guys, It feels real good to be back and excited about my car. I was only able to snap off a few shots theat remotely looked good or showed the color. Here's a few pics just after paint


First off welcome back! I was going to point out some flaws in the paint, then I noticed my computer screen was dirty.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rukee, its true both the hood and trunk lid were shot with too much clear . You can see right through them :lol:


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome back par4

On Brents 68 we looked at 2" drop spindles new coils and shocks.
We decided to go with the coil overs instead. It just is a lot easier. With the coil overs you lose the old coil springs, don't have to use 2" drop spindles, and you end up with a new pair of shocks.
Brents running 17" rims with 55 tires. The front coil overs are about as low as they will go......he may be able to drop it about another 1/2" if he wanted to.

He's running a little taller tires on the rear and has the coil overs on the rear adjusted about mid range.

Besides the improved handling characteristic of the coil overs they also have a wide range of height adjustment.
We are very happy with them.


Bill


----------

